# Cardiomyopathy vs Congestive Heart Failure



## pducharme (Mar 14, 2013)

Just want to say thanks in advance, I get so much help from this forum!

My heart doctor wants to know when it is best to code CM 425.X vs CHF 428.X when the patient has both.  He thinks that CM describes the anatomy of the problem whereas CHF describes the functional status of the patient, so to speak.  With CHF there is also the 'chronic' indication in coding.  Is there any reason not to use both codes when applicable?  Any advice you can give?

Thanks again.


----------



## Cyndi113 (Mar 15, 2013)

Unfortunately, this is really one for the MD to decide. He may want to ask a colleague. OR as one of my co-workers is famous for saying.... Google it. 

Good luck


----------

